# Puppy Mill for sale! 70 + Dogs Included



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you will all agree that this is terrible. I could be wrong, but I don't think they will be screening for dog lovers, but rather looking for any buyers who can help them make a buck. I wrote to Century 21 and asked them to take down this listing and use their influence to help these poor pups find homes to live out the rest of their lives.


REuppy Mill for sale! Excellent business opportunity!

http://www.century21.com/buy/property_detail.aspx?tr_key=34370350

$150,000
861 E Blackjack,
Atoka, OK 74555
MLS# 6737

Description
Terrific Business opportunity. Operating kennel with living quarters on 6 acres. Property features 2 bd 2 ba manufactured home with metal roof and wrap around porch, large kennel operation with barn and pet motel, improved pasture and over 70 breeding dogs are included in sale.

Agent: Mark Lilly
(580) 564-3110 

Century 21 Real Estate LLC 

World Headquarters
1 Campus Drive
Parsippany, New Jersey 07054
(877) 221-2765

Submit Email: http://www.century21.com/content/help/help.aspx


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Tisk tisk... How sad but so glad they have to go out of business and sell!

All the members on here should donate 100 bucks for the human society to buy and help all those poor animals. What they could do with all that space! Doubt that would ever happen but it is a nice dream.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

You would wish someone like Best Friends would purchase the "working kennel" and create a wonderful safe haven for the "breeding stock" and other poor unwanted animals in the district.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Now why would a real estate agent even list this property!?!? WITH THE DOGS?


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I seriously would like to ask everyone on this board to ban business with Century 21 until this listing is removed. I e-mailed the agent who is handling this listing, and here is what I told him:

"It looks to me like you are listing a puppy mill for sale!?! How on earth can you list a property that includes "70 breeding dogs?" I belong to several dog forums (which is actually how I found out about this listing) and we are asking all members (thousands if you add all the forums I belong to) to ban business with Century 21 until this despicable listing is removed from the Century 21 site. Listing the property is one thing, but lising dozens of breeding dogs means you are listing a "ready made puppy mill" in my opinion.

I'm sure you are a nice guy, but in this case, ethics should mean more than commission. Please think about this and do the right thing. Thank you."

Not so sure about the "nice guy" part, but maybe he'll listen to reason...

If everyone who sees this would just take a moment to e-mail this guy, I bet he'd get enough e-mail to actually make him remove the listing...maybe. At least we would have tried to make an impression...


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. That's just unbelievable.
Can you imagine including an animal in a property sale?
Never seen that before- the animals' owner must be very attached to them.








Hope they never own another animal again.


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

Holy crap! Did you see the picture tagged " behind pet hotel"? I am sure you can see dogs in those little pens up off the ground, that is a pure puppy mill setup! I am definitely going to email this realtor as well, he should be ashamed of himself. I think our approx 14000 members, not sure how many are 'active" should indeed email and send this listing to everyone they know to do the same!!!


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

Geez, I was so mad, I threatened to sic Oprah on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I emailed him too... disgusting


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

From the website:


> Quote: Each CENTURY 21® office is independently owned and operated.


There is no reason to punish other offices and their staff by not doing business with them. They have no control over what other offices sell.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupNow why would a real estate agent even list this property!?!? WITH THE DOGS?


he also said it was a good business oportunity....just a salesman doing what salesmen do...talk there way through into getting u to buy something


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rowansdGeez, I was so mad, I threatened to sic Oprah on them.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I received this info through another forum and e-mailed the realter info on stopping puppy mills. Hopefully they will drop the listing.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I looked up the city website and it's an EXTREMELY small backwoods town it looks like. I doubt they are even going to care.









I'll admit it's worth a try to e-mail them though.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Did they remove the listing? I get an error message.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaDid they remove the listing? I get an error message.


I don't know but I got the error too. Let's hope so.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: jesusicaDid they remove the listing? I get an error message.
> ...


I got it as well


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Me too, and I was able to see it before. Perhaps we DID make a difference!


----------



## Pamela473 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nope. He got a little more creative!



http://realestate.yahoo.com/Oklahoma/Atoka/Homes_for_sale/48526c2b76c62c9eedd351f894f81c66


Note the listing date.


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

I wonder if they list properties with meth lab or child porn business included. Maybe they need to know that some people view it that way.

And the listing is sponsored (at least when I checked it) by Cesar Gourmet Filets and Sauce dog food. Maybe another target for complaints.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I wonder what will happen to the dogs if the owner can't find anyone to list the property with the dogs included?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I was so happy to see the listing gone, and now it's just re-listed. Looks like this guy is just out to make a buck no matter how many suffer...

On the positive side, all of our e-mails and calls must have made an impact since he had to change his listing


----------



## Pamela473 (Apr 26, 2008)

By the way, the wife doesn't hold up to pressure as well. Time to make her feel the heat?

[email protected]

Notice her tagline - nice "caring", huh? 
http://www.laketexomaproperty.com/agents/261BA93F-DAB3-0201-9380E0F504063F81.shtml


----------

